# What's my 38602 Snow Commander worth?



## bosco659 (Feb 1, 2013)

Selling my mint 38602 Snow Commander, 7hp, 24", single stage blower. What is market value now? This thing is like new and has a brand new engine it it (previous engine was straight gassed  ). Just sold me CCR2000E for $400 and figure this should be worth quite a bit more.

Thanks!


----------

